# I was told I'm having a girl today...



## Rahma

.


----------



## Misscalais

It's never 100% that early Hun, try not to be too upset just yet. 
Big :hugs:


----------



## lovelylaura

It might not be 100% yet. As time goes on you'll get your head around it.x


----------



## Eleanor ace

I really ouldn't take it as definite so early on! That said if you do find you are having a girl give yourself time to adjust and don't feel bad for being sad :hugs:


----------



## Elisheva009

I had a scan at that stage and was also told it was a girl. I was over the moon because I was hoping for a girl but had a feeling it was a boy. The techncian even pointed out the three lines that indicated that it was a girl.

Had another scan at 18 weeks and it's DEFINITELY a boy.

You never know at 13 weeks. It might be a girl but I wouldn' take it for definite.


----------



## momofone08

My husband was a girl until he was born at 28 weeks.


----------



## pinkribbon

That's super early, I wouldn't count on that just yet :hugs: hope you get your little man.


----------

